# End of Xp on new computers



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Today- 22 October is a very important day for Microsoft: it's the first day that Windows XP can no longer be bundled on new PCs and it's also the first anniversary of the release of Windows 7.

The end of Xp was announced by Microsoft in a press release on the 22 October 2010


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

So this isn't true anymore or only true for new computers or what ?


Wikipedia said:


> On April 8, 2014, all Windows XP support, including security updates and security-related hotfixes, will be terminated.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

No, what it means is that you can no longer buy a new computer with Windows XP Preinstalled. Support for Windows XP SP3 will continue until 2014.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

dustyjay said:


> No, what it means is that you can no longer buy a new computer with Windows XP Preinstalled. Support for Windows XP SP3 will continue until 2014.


OK. That sounds better.


----------



## GeneralOJB (Nov 22, 2009)

It should be the end of Vista too. Who'd want to buy a BRAND new computer with Vista when they can get 7?

I'm still on XP, but if I was gonna buy a new comp, I'd want the latest OS.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is still available (I believe) as a downgrade from Win7


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> It is still available (I believe) as a downgrade from Win7


This isn't the article I was thinking of, but here is a statement to that effect:

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/en...eXPires-OEMs-to-Stop-Selling-the-Aging-OS.htm

excerpt>


> "An OEM's ability to generally offer downgrade facilitation options (e.g., pre-installing Windows XP Professional on a new PC that includes end-user rights for Windows 7 Professional) ends on October 22, 2010," Microsoft spokesperson Brandon LeBlanc, said in a post to the Windows Team Blog in July.
> 
> The cutoff for getting XP downgrades on new systems had been set to the delivery date of Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1), which is currently scheduled for release in the first half of 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> edited for lack of insensitivity...


MS speak? for double dutch?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

GeneralOJB said:


> It should be the end of Vista too. Who'd want to buy a BRAND new computer with Vista when they can get 7?
> 
> I'm still on XP, but if I was gonna buy a new comp, I'd want the latest OS.


If I walked into Bestbuy tomorrow and to buy a new license for Windows and saw Vista and 7 side by side, and could save a few bucks with Vista, I'd buy it.

Its 99% Windows 7, and I like the GUI better. No jump-list and better colors .

I would expect Vista to have support well after Xp/ 2003. Maybe as long as 7 and 2008 R2.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> MS speak? for double dutch?


No....that's just my 'signature' 
Hang out at Civ Debate and you'll understand


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I never tried out Vista, so I have no bias for or against it.

I have a new computer with Win 7 Home Premium 64bit ( not the one I'm posting from) and after 3 months, I do like it and haven't had any issues.
Any software that's important to me will run on it and I've found updated replacements for the very few that wouldn't.
As much as I like XP.....no need to downgrade to XP on my new one if I could.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Security wise, XP is a piece of junk. I think it is just responsible business practice that they stop selling it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

XP can be made secure.
Older machines should be thrown away because there is no Windows that runs on them???
I agree that it need not be pre-installed on new machines, but there are an awful lot of second hand and ex corporation machines that could have a long useful life with less fortunate people.
MS, like many big corporations, put business considerations before social and environmental ones.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

XP Does still have it's place in the computing world, at least in my house. Out of 5 Desktop computers in my house, 3 are running Win 7 one is running XP Pro and the last is running Win 98 SE (too old for even XP) The XP Computer will run win 7 but is actually slower with win 7 than XP so it is my work shop/Garage Computer used mostly for Researching Parts and listening to my music collection while working. It is also the one I let the neighborhood kids use when they visit my daughter (I have a fairly popular garage in the neighborhood). So as I said Win XP does still have usefulness. For me at least it is not my mainstream OS though.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's worth noting that consumers with Windows 7 Pro or Windows 7 Ultimate can "downgrade" to either Vista (who would want to?) or XP.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-xp/end-of-sale.aspx


----------

